
Show HN: Real-Time tick by tick crypto data in Node.js and without callbacks - tardis_thad
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve released Node.js lib that provides real-time market data feeds for top crypto exchanges.<p>It handles data normalization, order book reconstruction, custom trade bars (eg volume based etc), consolidates multiple feeds into one etc.
and connects directly to exchanges APIs via WebSockets, has built-in reconnection and stale connection detection logic and more.<p>It also uses async iteration (for await..of) instead of callbacks.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tardis-dev&#x2F;tardis-node
======
tardis_thad
GitHub link: [https://github.com/tardis-dev/tardis-
node](https://github.com/tardis-dev/tardis-node)

